

Hacker Says - API for retrieving quotes for external needs. - juuser66
http://hackersays.com/quote

======
duaneb
Appears to be down for me (comcast/San Jose, CA).

~~~
juuser66
What do you see? 403 Forbidden?

~~~
duaneb
I can't resolve the name; However, I can access the google cache, so Google
clearly has been able to see it.

~~~
juuser66
What does nslookup show you? This is output for me: Non-authoritative answer:
Name: proxy.heroku.com Addresses: 174.129.20.208 184.73.171.204 50.16.215.41
50.16.215.67 Aliases: hackersays.com hackersays.heroku.com

Can you access hackersays.heroku.com?

~~~
duaneb
nslookup:

    
    
        $ nslookup hackersays.com
        ;; Got SERVFAIL reply from 75.75.75.75, trying next server
        Server:		75.75.75.75
        Address:	75.75.75.75#53
        
        ** server can't find hackersays.com: NXDOMAIN
    

hackersays.heroku.com nslookup:

    
    
        $ nslookup hackersays.heroku.com
        Server:		75.75.75.75
        Address:	75.75.75.75#53
        
        Non-authoritative answer:
        hackersays.heroku.com	canonical name = proxy.heroku.com.
        Name:	proxy.heroku.com
        Address: 174.129.23.129
        Name:	proxy.heroku.com
        Address: 107.21.99.190
        Name:	proxy.heroku.com
        Address: 107.21.95.3
        Name:	proxy.heroku.com
        Address: 174.129.20.208
    

EDIT: SSHing to my east-coast server resolves it fine; maybe DNS record
changes are still propagating?

~~~
juuser66
Can't be since we haven't done any DNS changes for a few weeks now.

~~~
duaneb
Well, it's up now. :)

